# Post Count Milestones Thread!



## endoverend (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a thread for when you reach a milestone in your post count (eg 100, 500, 1000, etc...)
For me, it's 1000 BABY


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2015)

I got post 1777


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2015)

already reached my 10,000th post


----------



## Vipera (Jan 19, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Were you trying to compensate over something else?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2015)

2129 posts here! arty:


----------



## migles (Jan 19, 2015)

NUMBER OF POSTS THAT IS SHOWN IN MY PROFILE!!!!!
OMG SUCH MILESTONE!
arty:










< HERE IS HOW MANY I HAVE, LETS PARTY WITH THE NUMBER THAT ITS THERE!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2015)

migles said:


> < HERE IS HOW MANY I HAVE, LETS PARTY WITH THE NUMBER THAT ITS THERE!!!!


1690. It has 69 in it, that's cause enough for celebration


----------



## endoverend (Jan 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> 1690. It has 69 in it, that's cause enough for celebration


 
Any number with 69 is certainly worthy of celebration.


----------



## migles (Jan 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> 1690. It has 69 in it, that's cause enough for celebration


 
I ONCE HAD 69 POSTS TOO
I ALSO HAD 169. 269 369 469 569 669 769 869 969;
LATER I HAD 690 POSTS, ALSO 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 699;
AND I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT 1.169, 1.269, 1.369, 1.469, 1.569, 1.669!

DUDE DO YOU EVEN 69?


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2015)

migles said:


> I ONCE HAD 69 POSTS TOO
> I ALSO HAD 169. 269 369 469 569 669 769 869 969;
> LATER I HAD 690 POSTS, ALSO 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 699;
> AND I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT 1.169, 1.269, 1.369, 1.469, 1.569, 1.669!


And you didn't celebrate any of them? It seems it is you, not I, who does not even 69


----------



## migles (Jan 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> And you didn't celebrate any of them? It seems it is you, not I, who does not even 69


 
i am a reserverd person :C
i never joke around with something so serious like a 69 :C
cuz when i'm 69 i always go like: this shit just turned serious!
more seriousness more 69 productivity! after successfull 69, i dont party, i immediately work to make another good 69

bbl for some hours, cya later


----------



## endoverend (Jan 19, 2015)

They year I turn 69...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2015)

I never made any celebratory threads for certain numbers of posts because if I did, no one would have even replied to them  So I won't XD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

I had my 1000th like today


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I also got my 1800th post!  What a day


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2015)

7371 was me best.

Yay JTAG hack.
As well as 4548, KK exploit <3


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> 7371 was me best.
> 
> Yay JTAG hack.
> As well as 4548, KK exploit <3


 
65535 FTW
Unupgradable cIOSes!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2015)

Even Rydian dun have that many posts.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Even Rydian dun have that many posts.


 
Even if he does, the 65536th post will go to ZERO


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Even Rydian dun have that many posts.


 
He hasn't been on in months though...


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> He hasn't been on in months though...


 
GBAtemp needs a new mascot then.  Maybe VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> GBAtemp needs a new mascot then.  Maybe VinsCool


 
Not sure if I could reach 27000 posts XD


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not sure if I could reach 27000 posts XD


 
Eh, just head over to the 3DS forum and you'll be there in no time...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Eh, just head over to the 3DS forum and you'll be there in no time...


 

Just don't post too frequently in too short of a time frame, the mods don't like that


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Just don't post too frequently in too short of a time frame, the mods don't like that


 
Too bad I like dramas


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2015)

What's all this, then?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Too bad I like dramas


 

No, no, not like that. What I mean is, if you post too frequently (like say, an obscene # of posts in a short amount of time), that's against the rules, the mods really don't like posting in rapid succession in a very short amount of time in a thread. The rule is, they expect some spacing out in between posts. Believe me, I learned this the *VERY* hard way. When you post in a thread, don't post ever thirty seconds or replying to everyone, but multi-quoting is the best way to avoid it. I've...made mistakes in that regard.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What's all this, then?


 
Uhh... I don't even know anymore but hey it's the EOF so who cares.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> No, no, not like that. What I mean is, if you post too frequently (like say, an obscene # of posts in a short amount of time), that's against the rules, the mods really don't like posting in rapid succession in a very short amount of time in a thread. The rule is, they expect some spacing out in between posts. Believe me, I learned this the *VERY* hard way. When you post in a thread, don't post ever thirty seconds or replying to everyone, but multi-quoting is the best way to avoid it. I've...made mistakes in that regard.


 
Hmmm thanks for the advices. what I meant is posting something, 3 people like my post and a flamewar starts  I enjoy the following bullshit then I post again with my friendly personality (endoverend) and a cat smile :3


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hmmm thanks for the advices. what I meant is posting something, 3 people like my post and a flamewar starts  I enjoy the following bullshit then I post again with my friendly personality (endoverend) and a cat smile :3


 
Oh so I'm the friendly one eh? I see how it is.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Oh so I'm the friendly one eh? I see how it is.


 
Sure you are! in a flamewar you are the one saying to everyone to calm down 
cough the wiiU hacking discussion XD


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure you are! in a flamewar you are the one saying to everyone to calm down
> cough the wiiU hacking discussion XD


 
Lol ok that was one time. And that wasn't really a flame war it was just a bunch of people arguing about exploit releases and the whole discussion was stupid anyway.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Lol ok that was one time. And that wasn't really a flame war it was just a bunch of people arguing about exploit releases and the whole discussion was stupid anyway.


 
That's why I follow this topic. I enjoy butthurtness


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That's why I follow this topic. I enjoy butthurtness


 
It's entertaining to a point but sometimes i wanna contribute you know? Well I found a webkit crash but I have no idea what to do with it and it probably leads to nothing but suck on my dick. 
IIRC Kelton2 (golden user by the way) literally used crashmybrowser.com to crash the wii u browser and claimed he found an exploit


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> It's entertaining to a point but sometimes i wanna contribute you know? Well I found a webkit crash but I have no idea what to do with it and it probably leads to nothing but suck on my dick.
> IIRC Kelton2 (golden user by the way) literally used crashmybrowser.com to crash the wii u browser and claimed he found an exploit


 
I used a potato to exploit my WiiU browser, no joke


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Not sure how many tbh...

EDIT: 497. Might celebrate a 500 post soon.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 23, 2015)

I also like to celebrate internet points, likes and posts


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 26, 2015)

250 posts :3


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know if 4034 is a lot or not. Standards have changed


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 26, 2015)

why do you fucks care about post count?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> why do you fucks care about post count?


 
because we do. why do you care about warning points then?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> why do you fucks care about post count?


 
Reputation is where it's at.
Yay resident 360 expert here~


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> why do you fucks care about post count?


The bigger the post count, the bigger your e-Peen.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> because we do. why do you care about warning points then?


 
because warning points means permanent ban


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 26, 2015)

Veho said:


> 1690. It has 69 in it, that's cause enough for celebration


 
I'm almost at 6969. Do I win?


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2015)

Veho said:


> The bigger the post count, the bigger your e-Peen.


 

you forgot to add "remember kids" in the beginning of the sentence


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2015)

Flame said:


> you forgot to add "remember kids" in the beginning of the sentence


Don't wave your peen in front of kids


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 27, 2015)

I think my milestone is still not having 1000


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2015)

ive posted too much


----------



## CheeseCake (Jan 29, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Reputation is where it's at.
> Yay resident 360 expert here~


Resident PS3 expert here
I know for a fact that PS3 is better than XBOX 360. We will not discuss further


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

CheeseCake said:


> Resident PS3 expert here
> I know for a fact that PS3 is better than XBOX 360. We will not discuss further


 
no Wii is better


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

2000 posts 

My e-peen is bigger.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

Postcount used to almost matter back when we had medals to denote our "ranks", here.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 12, 2015)

NOW THAT WE'VE FINALLY GOT MEDALS BACK I'M GOING TO BE TRYING HARD AS FUCK TO GET MY SECOND BLUE MEDAL
GBATEMP GET YOUR LUBE READY BECAUSE IM GOING IN DRY!


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> GBATEMP GET YOUR LUBE READY BECAUSE IM GOING IN DRY!


No, it is you who should prepare your banhole, because we're gonna shove the banhammer so far up it you'll post funny for a year. 
Post on other forums, that is, because you're gonna be banned here   




Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2015)

I went over 7,000 posts earlier this week. ;O;


----------



## Plstic (Feb 14, 2015)

I had 420 a few days ago lol.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 16, 2015)

I still haven't got that blue medal I wanted back then.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

777 lucky number.
I should go to a casino or something .


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2015)

Missed 8888.
Your fault, all of you!


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2015)

I can delete some of your posts if you'd like


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2015)

Less spam, more content. Hitting 3500 soon


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 3, 2015)

One more post and I'll be at 550!


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 3, 2015)

Yikes I passed 4500 and didn't even notice. Coming on 4600. And then the big 5,000 some two years later....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yoooooooo 669! I feel like that's an achievement XD


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 7, 2015)

*300*


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> *300*


 
SPAAAARRRRTAAAAA!!!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 8, 2015)

100 POSTS!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2015)

3000!

Gbatemp psycho!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 3000!
> 
> Gbatemp psycho!


I just realized how far I am from you O.o


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

269 posts!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> 269 posts! View attachment 18395


 
CREAM PIE


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> CREAM PIE


 
m8... I don't think it works in a 69 position...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> CREAM PIE


 
I was stalking you in that Wii U thread. I don't even have a Wii U.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> m8... I don't think it works in a 69 position...


 
Anything is possible young grasshopper.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> CREAM PIE


Ugh, how many times do I have to say this:


			
				Post them pics Vinny said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was stalking you in that Wii U thread. I don't even have a Wii U.


I don't not have a Wii U


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I don't not have a Wii U


Those double negatives doe.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

200 Posts!!!
Just a 100 more and another medal will be mine!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> 200 Posts!!!
> Just a 100 more and another medal will be mine!


 
Awh. Why'd you change your profile photo?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Awh. Why'd you change your profile photo?


It's just for a few days.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 26, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It's just for a few days.


He'll be back suun™.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 3, 2015)

* 350*


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2015)

**420**
*OH OH OH!*
*SMOKE WEED EVERYDAYS!*
*GIVE ME WEED!*
*I'LL POST NO MORE, I'LL ONLY POST IN EOF!*
*HASTA LA VISTA!*
*\(°o°)/*​


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 16, 2015)

* 400 *


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2015)

I reached 4000 today. I swear I'm not a shit poster, even though Nathan Drake confirmed it to me in the shitbox some times ago.


----------



## Xexyz (Jun 19, 2015)

Trying to get 1,500 posts. My last post was months ago.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2015)

800


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 20, 2015)

WAS @2300 B4


----------



## endoverend (Jul 8, 2015)

1500 and the double medals


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 8, 2015)

Um...

160 posts.

I don't have that many here yet.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just reached 400. Nothing special.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 12, 2015)

2400 POSTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2015)

literally over 9000

you can all eat it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 15, 2015)

I hit 6000. This has been an active year for me so far.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 19, 2015)

500 

Finally got my 5th badge


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 23, 2015)

500 non-eof posts!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 500 non-eof posts!


Conglaturation, soon, you will reach a shitpost level similar to mine


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Conglaturation, soon, you will reach a shitpost level similar to mine


cant wait.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 24, 2015)

900


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

4400


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

4444 is a lucky number


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 4444 is a lucky number
> 
> View attachment 22547


My birthday month


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> My birthday month


46 posts in 3 days, plus eof and PMs, I think I really am a shitposter


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 46 posts in 3 days, plus eof and PMs, I think I really am a shitposter


Welcome to the club!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)

1000, that is soooooo~ cute.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2015)

Got my 7000th like today


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember when post counts used to result in real accomplishments. Now any scrub with 100 posts can have a custom title and feel special.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2015)

200!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Conglaturation, soon, you will reach a shitpost level similar to mine


I don't think can handle the level of shit posts I have. I used to EoF pretty hard in the old days. Back in my day, we used to only EoF


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't think can handle the level of shit posts I have. I used to EoF pretty hard in the old days. Back in my day, we used to only EoF


I think I am working on it for a good while now.

I am on the top 20 of most likes in my username 
As of post count: 4000 in a year, is quite too much, I think


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I think I am working on it for a good while now.
> 
> I am on the top 20 of most likes in my username
> As of post count: 4000 in a year, is quite too much, I think


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2015)

1000 posts and 3000 likes


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2015)

100 likes!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> 100 likes!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> 100 likes!


You are more consistent than Margen67


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You are more consistent than Margen67


Margaret is back.


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Margaret is back.


Why Margaret? It's such a shit Nick name imo. It's almost harder to write out


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Why Margaret? It's such a shit Nick name imo. It's almost harder to write out


I didn't choose it :^)


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 11, 2015)

--rippppp-


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Greyhound to Montreal is 40$ to and from there. Guess I will take it there some day  still annoying that there is nothing within the city to do
> 
> I'm doing my G2 test on the 25th. I didn't do my G1 till I was 17, and now I'm 19, approaching 20 I'm December.
> 
> ...


Annnd, you posted on the wrong thread XD


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Annnd, you posted on the wrong thread XD


LMAO


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 14, 2015)

3k under one year !!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

2500!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2015)

This dickwagging contest is still going? I am impressed with the amount of cockwiggling we've got going on here.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This dickwagging contest is still going? I am impressed with the amount of cockwiggling we've got going on here.


problem?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> problem?


It's a total sausagefest in here, it needs more clams to be enjoyable.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 20, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's a total sausagefest in here, it needs more clams to be enjoyable.


Genital jamborees are fun


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2015)

If a girl is involved, is it still called a "circle jerk?"


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 12, 2015)

200 likes! 

Thanks to @ComeTurismO for topping me off to 200!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2015)

Over 5000 already!

Damn I shit post way too often!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Over 5000 already!
> 
> Damn I shit post way too often!


Shitposting gets you very far in life.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> 200 likes!
> 
> Thanks to @ComeTurismO for topping me off to 200!


YOU HAVE 205 NOW 2 DAY.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 23, 2015)

300 likes!  Yas.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2015)

5231 posts
8382 likes


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 5231 posts
> 8382 likes


And top 8 in likes!  Damn, you're good!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> And top 8 in likes!  Damn, you're good!


People in my sig really helped


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 25, 2015)

I just realized I'm at 999






EDIT: I just upped my count to 4 digits.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 25, 2015)

Look at my dick, I have 1000 posts


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Look at my dick, I have 1000 posts



Im looking. IM LOOKING! BUT WHY CANT I SEE ANY THING!


----------



## Vipera (Sep 26, 2015)

Flame said:


> Im looking. IM LOOKING! BUT WHY CANT I SEE ANY THING!


That's because my avatar doesn't go that low.


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2015)

Vipera said:


> That's because my avatar doesn't go that low.



avatar?

pic of you as you was changing, which i captured of you though Hubble telescope.  



nothing.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 26, 2015)

725 posts and 725 likes xD


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2015)

5300 posts.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 4, 2015)

500 POSTS! :WUB: :WUB:


----------



## 730 (Oct 4, 2015)

300 POSTS 2DAY! THIS IS SPARTA 2DAY!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 21, 2015)

431 posts, 400 likes. 

Slowly closing the posts/likes ratio!


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 21, 2015)

Over 800 posts


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 21, 2015)

3448 likes ! and 2584 posts


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

5708 posts, 9955 likes.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 5708 posts, 9955 likes.


Almost 10,000 likes!  Impressive.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 22, 2015)

800 post!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 5708 posts, 9955 likes.


I'm on 995 now, missing that one 5 at the end haha


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Totally random.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

6000 posts!


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

A thousand! 

Edit: Included a pic, I'm finally a GBAtemp maniac woot woot


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Reached the 500 mark with just over 550 likes.  With a little help, of course.


----------



## Blue (Nov 23, 2015)

╭━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╭╮╱╱╱╭┳╮
┃╭━━┫╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╱╱╱╱╭╯╰╮╱╱┃┃┃
┃╰━━┫┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┣━━┳━┻╮╭╋━━┫┃┃
╰━━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫╭╮┃━━┫┃┃━━╋┻╯
╭━━╯┃╰━╯┃┃┃╱╱┃╰╯┣━━┃╰╋━━┣┳╮
╰━━━┻━━━╯╰╯╱╱╰━━┻━━┻━┻━━┻┻╯
EDIT: f**k this is EOF
EDIT 2: MADE IT!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have 1002 posts and 141 likes!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> View attachment 30622


WAY 2 GOOD, 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 29, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> WAY 2 GOOD, 2 DAY.


THIS IS WAY 2 GOOD 2 DAY!


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm a GBATemp Addict apparently. I can't say I disagree, I joined in 2012 when I bought my first O3DS XL, but I had to sell it for rent, and it was on 4.5 when I sold it... Hopefully it went to a modder, and not some fuck-ass that updated it to latest firmware.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 6, 2015)

1100


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 9, 2016)

1300

Holy shit how did I manage to make 200 posts in a month? I guess the hype train was too strong for the past two weeks.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Xexyz (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to post a lot here, but the hype died for the DS. But then the hype train came back with the 3DS.  I hope I get 2,000 soon.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish more DS homebrew would make a return, like emulator stability and speed. Shocking to hear, but not everyone has the money for a 3DS yet... (I have one)


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 10, 2016)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 posts! *GBAtemp crashes*

EDIT: I just found a GBAtemp.net buffer overflow!!!! 10.3 KEXPLOIT [email protected]!


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 11, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> if your NANDs are linked, changing your theme in emunand will affect sysnand. otherwise no.


this is my 1900th post. only 148 to go I guess?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

6600 Milestone  Yay?


----------



## endoverend (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm getting to 2000. As a pre-2000 celebration, changed my profile pic.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 12, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I'm getting to 2000. As a pre-2000 celebration, changed my profile pic.


who can reach 2000 first?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

I bet for Ihaveamac.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 12, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> who can reach 2000 first?


Definitely you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You have to understand, i don't post at all ever


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm getting pretty close to 3,000

Edit: @VinsCool just reminded me that I have hit exactly 3000 posts.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

600 and counting!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> 600 and counting!


Post milestone fail. You have 599.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Jan 29, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Post milestone fail. You have 599.


He thought the post here would bring him up to 600 but this don't count


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

endoverend said:


> He thought the post here would bring him up to 600 but this don't count





GalladeGuy said:


> Post milestone fail. You have 599.


Why don't we have a facepalm emoji.  I could really use one right now for doing that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Why don't we have a facepalm emoji.  I could really use one right now for doing that.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 4, 2016)

In just two days; @ComeTurismO has gained  100 likes. Bless you, @ihaveamac, @VinsCool, @Cherry Pie, @daxtsu, @Tomato Hentai, and some other people


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> In just two days; @ComeTurismO has gained  100 likes. Bless you, @ihaveamac, @VinsCool, @Cherry Pie, @daxtsu, @Tomato Hentai, and some other people



Enjoy one more 2 day (I scoff at your caps, but I will still sometimes use 2 day 2 day).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 4, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Enjoy one more 2 day (I scoff at your caps, but I will still sometimes use 2 day 2 day).


THIS WEEKEND YOU WILL GET A SHARE OF MY WEALTH 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 4, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> In just two days; @ComeTurismO has gained  100 likes. Bless you, @ihaveamac, @VinsCool, @Cherry Pie, @daxtsu, @Tomato Hentai, and some other people


<3


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

I got 1,000 posts without even realizing it. Yay?


----------



## Blue (Feb 4, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> ╭━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╭╮╱╱╱╭┳╮
> ┃╭━━┫╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╱╱╱╱╭╯╰╮╱╱┃┃┃
> ┃╰━━┫┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┣━━┳━┻╮╭╋━━┫┃┃
> ╰━━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫╭╮┃━━┫┃┃━━╋┻╯
> ...


╭╮╱╭┳━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━┳━━━┳━━━┳━━━━┳━━━┳╮
┃┃╱┃┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭╮╭╮┃╭━╮┃┃
┃╰━╯┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┃┃╱┃┃╰━━╋╯┃┃╰┫╰━━┫┃
╰━━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫┃╱┃┣━━╮┃╱┃┃╱╰━━╮┣╯
╱╱╱┃┃╰━╯┃╰━╯┃┃┃╱╱┃╰━╯┃╰━╯┃╱┃┃╱┃╰━╯┣╮
╱╱╱╰┻━━━┻━━━╯╰╯╱╱╰━━━┻━━━╯╱╰╯╱╰━━━┻╯


----------



## nxwing (Feb 9, 2016)

Now at 700 Posts!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

14000 likes.

48 posts to go, before 7000


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

7000 posts!


----------



## endoverend (Feb 18, 2016)

Well there's my big 2000 
Took me a little more than a year since my 1000 so I suppose 1000 a year is a good pace.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well there's my big 2000
> Took me a little more than a year since my 1000 so I suppose 1000 a year is a good pace.


I might be a shitposter then.


----------



## endoverend (Feb 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I might be a shitposter then.


You're not so much a shitposter as a "spends-way-too-much-time-on-the-internet"poster.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2016)

endoverend said:


> You're not so much a shitposter as a "spends-way-too-much-time-on-the-internet"poster.


That's even worse haha 

I'm fine with that tho.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 18, 2016)

1400


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 18, 2016)

I recently  hit 4000 and 4100. The resolution, man!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Mazamin (Mar 14, 2016)

1000 three days ago


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2016)

soon 7300.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2016)

Flame3000.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 24, 2016)

1500


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 24, 2016)

Slowly nearing 10,000. My likes have already eclipsed that so I can finally join the at least 1:1 club.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 24, 2016)

100 posts in less then a week of 100 posts. I  think that is pretty good.


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2016)

some how i have less than 3000 post again. 


@FAST6191 you messing with me again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2016)

No but thanks for reminding me for when it does come time.


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> No but thanks for reminding me for when it does come time.



you evil bastard.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

*!!!777!!!*​


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> *!!!777!!!*​


and a 2.95238095238:1 like:post ratio

I wonder how close I am to 3,000...


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> and a 2.95238095238:1 likeost ratio
> 
> I wonder how close I am to 3,000...


Just a few more!


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Just a few more!


i'll get there soon enough, if I can get off the 3DS


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm slowly approaching 5,000 posts myself..


----------



## nxwing (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got to 800 baby!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2016)

Almost 16,650!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2016)

Almost 7500


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 1, 2016)

2760 posts, with 5119 likes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2016)

*cheated to get here*


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

I reached 100 posts and I'm more proud than Rydian's 27.8k posts! :3


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

888


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> 888


how long was it since 777


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> how long was it since 777


Five days ago, I've been really getting active a bit.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Five days ago, I've been really getting active a bit.


well stop it or you might bypass me ;o;


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 5, 2016)

Nvm (  I can't delete this somehow) :/


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Nvm


You're catching up pretty fast


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> You're catching up pretty fast


Yeah, I should really slow down a bit.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

WOO 900


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> ╭╮╱╭┳━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━┳━━━┳━━━┳━━━━┳━━━┳╮
> ┃┃╱┃┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭╮╭╮┃╭━╮┃┃
> ┃╰━╯┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┃┃╱┃┃╰━━╋╯┃┃╰┫╰━━┫┃
> ╰━━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫┃╱┃┣━━╮┃╱┃┃╱╰━━╮┣╯
> ...


╭━━━┳━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╭╮╱╱╱╭╮
┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╱╱╱╱╭╯╰╮╱╱┃┃
┃╰━╯┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┣━━┳━┻╮╭╋━━┫┃
┃╭━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫╭╮┃━━┫┃┃━━╋╯
┃╰━╯┃╰━╯┃╰━╯┃┃┃╱╱┃╰╯┣━━┃╰╋━━┣╮
╰━━━┻━━━┻━━━╯╰╯╱╱╰━━┻━━┻━┻━━┻╯


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

Totally random number


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

Wooo! 31 posts and 45 likes... Beat that!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally at 999 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> Wooo! 31 posts and 45 likes... Beat that!


I'll have you know that there was once a member that had 0 posts and nearly 15 likes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I finally have 1000 posts


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Finally at 999
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Lemme guess, someone made a second account to shitpost in the EOF?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Lemme guess, someone made a second account to shitpost in the EOF?


Nope. Claudia.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Nope. Claudia.


Who's that? xD


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Who's that? xD


She's involved in Kelton's shenanigans an fanfiction shit


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> She's involved in Kelton's shenanigans an fanfiction shit


Oh gawd


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally! 3473 posts!!! Worked so hard on this one!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

1 more until 1,500.... My 1,500 will be so AWSOME we will party like it was April fools


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2016)

10,000 posts, motherfuckers.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 15, 2016)

Bortz said:


> 10,000 posts, motherfuckers.


I don't know why but I read that in ricks voice from Rick and Morty


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

because 7777 is a lucky number.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2016)

Woop Milestone: 8000 posts!


----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2016)

Passed 1600 a few days ago


----------



## daxtsu (May 5, 2016)

This is technically my 5,000th post, but posts don't count in here, so meh.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> This is technically my 5,000th post, but posts don't count in here, so meh.


Who knows, it might be your 6000th if we count all of your posts in the EoF


----------



## daxtsu (May 5, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Who knows, it might be your 6000th if we count all of your posts in the EoF



I don't have anywhere near a thousand posts in the EoF, lol.


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 6, 2016)

Lets find out.
EDIT: 260? that doesnt seem right. I want 420.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

260 MAAAAAAN


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 260 MAAAAAAN


vinscool do *you wanna GO*


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2016)

Milestone: I am the second most liked temper!


----------



## mgrev (May 11, 2016)

i passed 1000 almost a month ago


----------



## ihaveahax (May 11, 2016)

3,000 yay?


----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2016)

This is my 1,200th post!


----------



## mgrev (May 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> This is my 1,200th post!


nope. EOF doesn't count


----------



## Luglige (May 14, 2016)

You still have 1,999 posts...


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2016)

I have too many posts.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have too many posts.


I am getting close to you


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I am getting close to you


I don't know if it's possible to shit post to my level. But you can try!


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't know if it's possible to shit post to my level. But you can try!


I don't need to try


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't need to try



Edit: I found a better one.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't need to try


Holy shit, you registered only 4 months before me and you have, like, 5 times more posts


----------



## Luglige (May 15, 2016)

669 posts


----------



## saxamo (May 15, 2016)

I'm really resigned to keeping my post number  What have i got to say that's really anything


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

100 guys! I'm really feeling it!


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

1234


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 17, 2016)

Post count :- 1057
Likes count:- 59


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

1250 posts! Getting quite a bit activ3.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

18000 likes!


----------



## SomeGamer (May 28, 2016)

Wooh! 4000 posts! We should throw a party or something 2 DAY!


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

Post count bragging is for those who have nothing else to brag about. ^^


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2016)

537 post WOOHOO


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

265 is a good number if you have OCD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mgrev said:


> nope. EOF doesn't count
> View attachment 49205


How do I make my page dark like that?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 29, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> How do I make my page dark like that?


https://gbatemp.net/misc/style?style_id=3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 4, 2016)

2800 POSTS AND 5400 LIKES!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

Milestone:

Most liked GBAtemper.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Milestone:
> 
> Most liked GBAtemper.
> 
> View attachment 51756


i called it


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 4, 2016)

1700 posts and 2100 likes


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

1300 posts and soon 1300 likes (soon to get a 1:1 ratio)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

4000

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 8, 2016)

1000


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2016)

550 post yippiiiiiiiiiiiie^^


----------



## saxamo (Jun 12, 2016)

I got divine grace of a buffallo, so I' can make like three more posts until I have to be resigned to TEOTF again so what should they be about?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 1, 2016)

6000 likes, 2900 messages


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)

Almost 10000 messages!

#soon


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2016)

So close


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So close
> View attachment 67668


I wonder if there ever will be someone that could beat Rydian's post count.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder if there ever will be someone that could beat Rydian's post count.


I should try to get him to come back.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I should try to get him to come back.


That would be great!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh, hey, I just realized I hit a nice round 5,350 posts


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I should try to get him to come back.


He's pretty hard to get a hold of >.>

Also, I somehow hit 16,607 posts


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> He's pretty hard to get a hold of >.>
> 
> Also, I somehow hit 16,607 posts


I was close to his spot, then you came back 
I missed you when were banned!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I was close to his spot, then you came back
> I missed you when were banned!




Sorry   Didn't mean to spoil the fun with the post counts


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

Shhh my fun is to reach 10000 is a week or two XD


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry   Didn't mean to spoil the fun with the post counts


Don't worry, I got higher than when I started. I remember when I worked so hard to get 500 posts. 
Back in my day you needed 500 posts to get a custom title!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Don't worry, I got higher than when I started. I remember when I worked so hard to get 500 posts.
> Back in my day you needed 500 posts to get a custom title!



Gah, sorry, just been a POS week this week, job situation's gone to crap, but yeah, I've been here since 2011, well, mostly, I don't think anyone will be Rydian's posts for a long time. He really should come back


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2016)

Quality over quantity, people who brag their post counts always make meaningless posts. I wouldn't call my posts good but I at least try to add substance.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

king_leo said:


> Quality over quantity, people who brag their post counts always make meaningless posts. I wouldn't call my posts good but I at least try to add substance.


Objection! My posts are quality!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My posts are quality!


You're objectively wrong


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2016)

I did it~


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2016)

@VinsCool reached 10k recently


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> @VinsCool reached 10k recently


heh thanks for the reminder


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I did it~
> View attachment 67882


About a hundred posts in a week? How do you manage that?!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> About a hundred posts in a week? How do you manage that?!


90% of those posts are all on threads like, "Updating my CFW, what do I do?" "Is is safe to update my CFW?" ect.
Since we get those threads like 3 times a day and I of course need to share my knowledge. You get a lot of posts from them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> 90% of those posts are all on threads like, "Updating my CFW, what do I do?" "Is is safe to update my CFW?" ect.
> Since we get those threads like 3 times a day and I of course need to share my knowledge. You get a lot of posts from them.


so? is it safe to update 11.2 on luma?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> so? is it safe to update 11.2 on luma?


panties.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> panties.


?????


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> About a hundred posts in a week? How do you manage that?!


I did that in 2 days! The WiiU scene is kicking, so I post!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2016)

reached 1000 post recently
I'm now a Gbatemp Maniac


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2017)

I am working on beating Guild


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

Aww I missed 11.111
Next is 22.222


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 1, 2017)

Just passed 2500. Yay?


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> ╭━━━┳━━━┳━━━╮╭━━━╮╱╱╱╱╱╭╮╱╱╱╭╮
> ┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃╭━╮┃┃╭━╮┃╱╱╱╱╭╯╰╮╱╱┃┃
> ┃╰━╯┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╰━╯┣━━┳━┻╮╭╋━━┫┃
> ┃╭━╮┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃┃╭━━┫╭╮┃━━┫┃┃━━╋╯
> ...


2300


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

I got 2000...





Woo?


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I got 2000...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If eof counted it would be over 9000!

I'm sorry... The opportunity was just too good even though it's an over used meme...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2017)

today i reached 1700


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 89370


Holy shit congrats


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 89370


???


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


she passed up @Guild McCommunist


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


I now have the 5th highest post count
http://gbatemp.net/members/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> she passed up @Guild McCommunist


So what?
Whos thay guild communist?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So what?
> Whos thay guild communist?


He has, like, two pinned thread in the EoF


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I now have the 5th highest post count
> http://gbatemp.net/members/


Huhu nice


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So what?
> Whos thay guild communist?


Guild used to be an extremely dedicated member, he was extremely well known the Sony scene. He was also a part of the Meg staff
Then I guess he just lost interest.
I miss him...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Guild used to be an extremely dedicated member, he was extremely well known the Sony scene. He was also a part of the Meg staff
> Then I guess he just lost interest.
> I miss him...


Guild McCommunist was last seen: Jan 1, 2017

I cri evertim


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Guild used to be an extremely dedicated member, he was extremely well known the Sony scene. He was also a part of the Meg staff
> Then I guess he just lost interest.
> I miss him...


Guess it was before i join


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Guild McCommunist was last seen: Jan 1, 2017
> 
> I cri evertim


He used to be super active. Think me, but PSP/Vita


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> He used to be super active. Think me, but PSP/Vita


I know, I stalked him looked through is posts


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

just passed 200. that's right guys, only 200. unlike you guys, i have a life


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

im almost 2k


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> just passed 200. that's right guys, only 200. unlike you guys, i have a life


That's quite sad. Oh, you poor creature. :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

500+


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 10, 2017)

2000


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 89370


why are you no longer a glaceon?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> 2000


please link your 2000th post


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> why are you no longer a glaceon?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


no seriously why did you change your name?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> why are you no longer a glaceon?


its not the same person, so shhhh


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> no seriously why did you change your name?


Sometimes it's best to let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Sometimes it's best to let sleeping dogs lie


i know it was recent i know that much


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Sometimes it's best to let sleeping dogs lie


true
when dogs are sleeping, they dont say the truth


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

wtf is going on plz halp bitches


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> wtf is going on plz halp bitches


its something personal, so please dont keep on interrogating her


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its something personal, so please dont keep on interrogating her


i was joking in that post (honestly)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> i know it was recent i know that much


If you like a serious answer, I leave all answers in plain sight.


jimmyj said:


> i was joking in that post (honestly)


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> please link your 2000th post


It's this one, I think. 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-...ector-english-menu-patch.474390/#post-7491868


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If you like a serious answer, I leave all answers in plain sight.
> 
> View attachment 95241


I did not want to offend you sorry


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2017)

2000 3rd red medals


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 2000 3rd red medals


I got 600 posts today. Nothing special tho. Like my life


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)

I am at nearly 20,000 and I've gone up over 1,000 posts since June.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am at nearly 20,000 and I've gone up over 1,000 posts since June.


I'm a growing Luigi at 600


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I'm a growing Luigi at 600


Maybe one day you will shitpost to my level
But at least you are contributing to the community, whatever those contributions maybe!


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Maybe one day you will shitpost to my level
> But at least you are contributing to the community, whatever those contributions maybe!


nah I don't shitpost in the 3ds scene just the EoF. I ask lots of questions in the scene but I also help out and that makes me happy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

:thinking:


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

my next goal is the first blue medal


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 19, 2017)

400


----------



## Jayro (Oct 19, 2017)

<== Whatever my post cound says here.


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Jayro said:


> <== Whatever my post cound says here.


it doesn't say anything on mobile...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> it doesn't say anything on mobile...


Request desktop site now


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Request desktop site now


It's pointing to his avatar though


----------



## supergamer368 (Oct 20, 2017)

328


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> it doesn't say anything on mobile...


Rotate your phone.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Rotate your phone.


It's still pointing to your avatar


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's still pointing to your avatar


Whatever, it's 4,962 now. I get another black and blue medal at 6,000


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Whatever, it's 4,962 now. I get another black and blue medal at 6,000


Not 100% sure, but i think its 5000, not 6000


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 20, 2017)

Lucky I managed to snap this:


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

i have reached *insert number of posts i have here* posts! hooray!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Oct 20, 2017)

*9 !

My post count is 9!
*
Which I think is cool, because I'm in an inter-dimensional forum loophole where I can still post images and such despite having a post count below the "10" threshold....

It's because I needed to raise my post count to 10 in order for the forum to decide I wasn't a spammer, before it would let me post images and such, so I honestly stated that some of my posts were made because I was forced to spam up the forum before it would decide I wasn't a spammer, then a moderator deleted some of my posts for being "intentionally spammy!" 

But hey, I tried to keep my posts funny and entertaining, so they weren't without value! See, I have like 14 likes even though I officially have only 9 posts!

And since then I've been posting in areas of the forum that don't increase my post count, such as here and in the "introduction" section (which doesn't make sense to me -- introductions should totally count toward your post count!), because I think it's cool to only have 9 posts but still have full forum privileges! 


Though one day I may be forced to make a post in an area of the forum that will increase my post count to 10.... On that day I will be sad.... because I'll just be like everyone else and no longer "special." 

But my mom says I'm special no matter what!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> my mom says I'm special


That many of us would agree.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2017)

So I am bit over 20K posts now


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

just need 10 000 more post and ill have 12345 posts 
dont give up me


----------



## Jayro (Dec 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So I am bit over 20K posts now


That's no minor feat.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2017)

Just went above 12,000.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm almost at 6,000 and then I get a third black medal.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

Nvm


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

almost to 400 posts


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> almost to 400 posts


Tsk... newb


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Tsk... newb


Yeah well I only joined last year so...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah well I only joined last year so...


Well actually, the amount of time since you joined hardly matter
@VinsCool joined exactly one week after me
And he has lot more post than me


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well actually, the amount of time since you joined hardly matter
> @VinsCool joined exactly one week after me
> And he has lot more post than me


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


I hate you...


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I hate you...


k


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> k


Grrrrr okay its time to stop


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well actually, the amount of time since you joined hardly matter
> @VinsCool joined exactly one week after me
> And he has lot more post than me


I'm actually trying to be a useful member around here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm actually trying to be a useful member around here.


Ikr


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Grrrrr okay its time to stop


Aww ok


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm actually quite frankly astounded that my like/post ratio is still better than 1:1

I'll be hitting 7500 in 50 posts


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm actually quite frankly astounded that my like/post ratio is still better than 1:1
> 
> I'll be hitting 7500 in 50 posts


My like/post ratio is overwhelming.
Do I even deserve this?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> My like/post ratio is overwhelming.
> Do I even deserve this?


I'd call you a valuable member of society


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm actually quite frankly astounded that my like/post ratio is still better than 1:1
> 
> I'll be hitting 7500 in 50 posts


My like/post ratio is over 2:1 and I don't know why


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> My like/post ratio is over 2:1 and I don't know why


because you mostly post in EoF
In EoF, likes count but not posts


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> because you mostly post in EoF
> In EoF, likes count but not posts


Yeah, you're right...


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah well I only joined last year so...


i joined after you and i have more posts


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i joined after you and i have more posts


*ahem*

*k*


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 22, 2017)

Woo! I'm in the 1,000 posts club now!


Spoiler: 1000 posts club!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 22, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Woo! I'm in the 1,000 posts club now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1000 posts club!


Ew go away






(jk welcome)


----------



## Flame (Dec 26, 2017)

Past the 4,000 mark.

4,000 quality post.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2017)

Soon reaching 17k


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Soon reaching 17k


soon™


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 5, 2018)

700!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> 700!


699. EoF doesn't count towards your post count.


----------



## APartOfMe (Feb 5, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 699. EoF doesn't count towards your post count.


i know, i was about to post in a different thread, but posted here first, cause why not


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 25, 2018)

3000 POSTS
YOOHOO
I GOT MY BLUE MEDAL


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 6, 2018)

I reached 600 posts!


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2018)

The big 5k, baby!


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> The big 5k, baby!
> 
> View attachment 121176


congratz
Here, dont take this blue medal


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2018)

3200
woot woot


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 27, 2018)

877
Woot woot


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2018)

3K posts reached with 15K likes.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2018)

I am working to get 22,222 one day.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2018)

3210 post
sounds like a countdown


----------



## supergamer368 (May 14, 2018)

500 posts and it only took me nearly two years! yaaaaaaay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr_Reaper said:


> *9 !
> 
> My post count is 9!
> *
> ...


And to this day he's still at 9

Anyways I'm close to 3.5K


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm at whatever it says now

Edit: Oh nice I just passed 10k


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2018)

Heh I honestly stopped caring about it.


----------



## 2Hack (Jun 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Heh I honestly stopped caring about it.


Cuz ur the goat


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Jun 25, 2018)

Still 9!




(but 45 likes!)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Still 9!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD love your animated avatar lol


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Jun 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> XD love your animated avatar lol



Thanks! 

That's Pogo Piggle, from my Android games! (Link in sig)

The first two things people *always* say when trying my games:

1. The pig is cute.
2. I died.

The following 10-30 things is just repeating #2, followed by, "I made it to 1!!!"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

3575 post 
almost 3600, which is the amount of seconds in an hour


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2018)

1001 Posts!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> 1001 Posts!


congratz for your red medal


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just recently reached 1,500 posts!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Just recently reached 1,500 posts!


gratz for your second red medal


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

3600 POSTS
LIKE 3600 SECONDS IN AN HOUR

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Heh I honestly stopped caring about it.


Watcha vinny, you're almost at 13k


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2018)

888 posts. The lucky number


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 23, 2018)

774, the area code of the State of Massachusettes. Yay me.


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

Still around 400, I rarely post outside EoF that's probably why


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2018)

how sad sir @Costello 
you recently reached 13k and didnt post here
how sad


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

damnit @VinsCool 
you forgot to post here for your 13k posts


----------



## grey72 (Aug 1, 2018)

13 POSTS! I CAN POST ON PEOPLE'S PROFILES NOW YEEEEESSSSSS!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damnit @VinsCool
> you forgot to post here for your 13k posts





VinsCool said:


> Heh I honestly stopped caring about it.


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Aug 1, 2018)

grey72 said:


> 13 POSTS! I CAN POST ON PEOPLE'S PROFILES NOW YEEEEESSSSSS!!!



Wow, your hair seems to have leveled up along with your post count; your avatar's hair suddenly got much bigger!


...


Oh crap, watch out for that!!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/anybody...-we-need-to-nourish-hair.487831/#post-7656218


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2018)

Nearly 6 years joined now, and with that, I've hit 6000 posts!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nearly 6 years joined now, and with that, I've hit 6000 posts!


eof post dont count
FAIL


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nearly 6 years joined now, and with that, I've hit 6000 posts!





 
Why did you lie to us?


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> eof post dont count
> FAIL





Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you lie to us?



more like script testing area fail, i thought that section counted!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> more like script testing area fail, i thought that section counted!


6k yay


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> eof post dont count
> FAIL


Don't be mean to Chary.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Don't be mean to Chary.


sorry @Chary 
I didnt mean to 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> sorry @Chary
> I didnt mean to


2 likes away from 4300 likes count 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> sorry @Chary
> I didnt mean to
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


nope, 1 more now


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

as of right now i apparently have 8 posts. this sucks. alexa play despacito


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

SuperKirbylover said:


> as of right now i apparently have 8 posts. this sucks. alexa play despacito


Have you Despacito sequel?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

yippiiiiie
8888posts 
there's just a small problem with my post count
someone has cut the first 8 in two


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2018)

Still in the same spot I was before, but now slightly higher than one below me


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 6, 2018)

14-oh-14 and joined in '14


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 6, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> 14-oh-14 and joined in '14



3 14s...HL3 confirmed?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Damn, I forgot to post here about my 4000th post


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

let's check mine


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2018)

Level 10
yay^^


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2018)

4100 posts
4100 freaking posts


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2018)

4200 posts^^


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2018)

1000 posts, fuck yeah!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2019)

5000 likes


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)

Soon TM


----------

